# experience certificate



## rajesh1609 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hii,

I started my career from a small it company without any bond.
After three months they put a 2 year bond in front of me ,as do or die condition i signed it.
After exact one year of joining, I got a offer from a mid level company but the first company didnt give me experience and relieving letter after 1 month notice period as per appointment letter (as moral responsibility).But new company ready to accept me on the basis of appointment letter and bank statement and i joined it. Now after 1 year completion here i got another good cmm level company offer , now the problem is that what can i do for first company experience certificate,is there any solution like current company accept my on basis of appointment letter and bank statement.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

rajesh1609 said:


> Hii,
> 
> I started my career from a small it company without any bond.
> After three months they put a 2 year bond in front of me ,as do or die condition i signed it.
> After exact one year of joining, I got a offer from a mid level company but the first company didnt give me experience and relieving letter after 1 month notice period as per appointment letter (as moral responsibility).But new company ready to accept me on the basis of appointment letter and bank statement and i joined it. Now after 1 year completion here i got another good cmm level company offer , now the problem is that what can i do for first company experience certificate,is there any solution like current company accept my on basis of appointment letter and bank statement.


:-( You are trapped. Whatever experience you are going to show to the next employer, you have to have experience documents in your hands before you join there. Or you can just let them know about, whatever happened with you in the past. If they say okay, it's win win situation for you, otherwise the experience you have gained at the very first company will not be considered if the company is having CMMi level.

Thanks,
Mahendra


----------



## rajesh1609 (Nov 18, 2012)

what should I do in this case, I hear that experience letter is right of every employee.Please help me .


----------



## rajesh1609 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello,

I would like to discuss that on a plan paper these bond conditions are valid.
Means the terms to work 2 year compulsory with the organisation on just simple paper is valid or there is need of stamp and nottary .
Please reply as sson as possible.

Thanks in advance .


----------

